#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Moslimzuster 46j is op zoek naar een huwelijkspartner

## **hanan**

Salaam wa alaikum wa rahmatullahi wa barakatuh,


Graag doe ik via deze weg een oproep in het vinden van een huwelijkspartner voor een goede kennis van mij.

Het gaat om een lieftallige moslimzuster van 46j (ze lijkt veel jonger). Door moeilijke omstandigheden heeft ze helaas nooit kunnen trouwen. 

Deze vrouw heeft het hart op de juiste plaats en praktiseert de Islam heel nauw. Zij is dan eveneens op zoek naar een huwelijkspartner die het geloof belangrijk vindt. 

Voor wie het van belang vindt, ze is van Berberse komaf (maar spreekt ook Arabisch).

Mocht er interesse zijn, stuur mij een pm voor meer info  :Smilie:

----------

